# Guava plant disease and lemon tree disease question?



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

What diseases are these and cures?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Leaf miner is the issue with the leaf- wont hurt the fruit or plant
Must treat when the leaves ate real small and tiny

Don't know the guava


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://urbanharvest.org/documents/1...uats.pdf/c3157a32-48cf-4936-b6c5-2ee03b9f7f89


----------

